# Peterborough District Hospital - June 2013 - Pic Heavy



## RichPDG (Jun 6, 2013)

Peterborough District Hospital in the United Kingdom was the acute general district hospital serving the city of Peterborough and north Cambridgeshire, areas of east Northamptonshire and Rutland. Located on Thorpe Road and West Town, it was decommissioned in 2010, with services transferring to the new Peterborough City Hospital.

Was really good to get this one crossed off the list. This place is properly huge and there is plenty to see.
I was quite surprised at how trashed and stripped the place is considering it has only been closed less than 3 years. We spent nearly 4 hours in here exploring and roaming about and never bumped into anyone else although we did hear some other people on one of the lower floors. 




Front by RichPDG, on Flickr



Reception by RichPDG, on Flickr



Stairs by RichPDG, on Flickr



Trashed Ward by RichPDG, on Flickr



Corridor by RichPDG, on Flickr



Stairs by RichPDG, on Flickr



Office by RichPDG, on Flickr



Empty by RichPDG, on Flickr



Corridor by RichPDG, on Flickr



Office by RichPDG, on Flickr



Hydro-Pool by RichPDG, on Flickr



Ward by RichPDG, on Flickr



Screens by RichPDG, on Flickr



A&E by RichPDG, on Flickr



Water Tanks by RichPDG, on Flickr



Stairwell by RichPDG, on Flickr



Stairwell by RichPDG, on Flickr



Corridor by RichPDG, on Flickr



Closed by RichPDG, on Flickr



View by RichPDG, on Flickr



View by RichPDG, on Flickr



View by RichPDG, on Flickr



Roof by RichPDG, on Flickr



Dusk by RichPDG, on Flickr



Panoramic by RichPDG, on Flickr​


----------



## sparky. (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic photographs thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 6, 2013)

This place is getting some visits!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## demon-pap (Jun 6, 2013)

excellent report i really wanna visit this place, need to get my ass into gear, looks really open from the main road, any secca on?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots to see there !


----------



## househunter (Aug 27, 2013)

What a terrible waste. The old hospital in lots of ways was better than the new one !!!


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 28, 2013)

Hit this place up early august looks like they got on site secca now


----------



## househunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is site secca ?


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2013)

secca = security.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 3, 2013)

I found a sweet little hospital in Switzerland recently - sadly no camera with me at the time, but what struck me whas how much equipment had been abandoned in situ. Clearly it was more economical to write it off than recover/remove or re-use it. This included a CAT scanner and MRI that were less than five years old. The whole place felt like if someone threw the mains switch the entire place could accept patients tomorrow. 
The mortuary was still fully equipped, and I mean fully equipped - sharps stores still full, and the theatres had the latest LED surgery lamps. 

Every ward had Patient Partner (or the equivalent) TVs - all left. I dearly wish I had a camera with me but what can you do?

Great find and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pixcypants (Sep 3, 2013)

It's quite eerie too see a place where many people's lives were saved to be left to ruin


----------



## Khalerux (Sep 25, 2013)

This is just down the road from me. Glorious pictures and thanks for sharing.

Very envious.


----------



## Amixsyg (Sep 26, 2013)

This place is very tight now, attempted and failed.


----------



## danny-solar (Sep 27, 2013)

This is minutes from me and often visit it hoping to one day get in but cannot see any easy options in. Don't want no more attention from the "Rozzers" from a recent visit from another local landmark. Photos are brilliant and I will be eternally jealous as I would love to explore this place.


----------



## sleepingsalem (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...visited PDH many times when it was a working hospital.....it's eerie to see these pics


----------

